# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Hải sản tươi Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Nếu bạn đến Nha Trangthì hải sản là thứ mà bạn không thể bỏ qua được. Ở Nha Trang hải sảntươi sống luôn có sẵn, rất tươi và chất lượng. Chúng được đánh bắt trong đêm và đưa về thành phố vào mỗi buổi sáng. Khu hải sản không chỉ bán cá tôm cua mà còn bán cả cóc, lươn, nhộng rất đa dạng. Hoặc nếu muốn mua với lượng lớn thì bạn có thể xuống cảng hoặc một số nơi gần xóm chài để mua được hải sản vừa đánh bắt, mà giá cả thì rất phải chăng.


Ở Nha Trang, người dân ăn hải sản rất đơn giản, chỉ cần hấp, luộc hay nướng lên. Tôm, cua, cá hấp chấm với muối chanh, đơn giản thế thôi nhưng khi thưởng thức được cái vị ngọt của hải sản tươi thì sẽ thấy rất đặc biệt. Với món cá hấp thì thường là cá nục, cá thu, ăn kèm với bánh tráng, rau sống thì ngon không gì bằng. 




Có lẽ đặc sắc nhất là món cá nướng, có nhiều loại cá nướng như cá bò da, cá dìa, cá đối, cá sơn thóc, cá đổng…có loại cá ăn rất lạ mà khi thấy có lẽ ai thấy cũng phải giật mình, nhưng khi ăn thử rồi thì ghiền phải biết. Nếu có dịp đến Nha Trang thì bạn nhớ thử món cá tắc kè nướng. Cá có phần đầu nhìn giống con tắc kè, khi nướng với muối ớt rất thơm, gỡ lớp da ra là phần thịt trắng, ăn dai và ngọt. 


Ngoài ra thì cá còn có thể ăn sống, đặc biệt là món cá hồi sống ăn tái, vắt chanh hoặc chấm mù tạt. Gỏi cá mai cũng là món ăn ngon nổi tiếng. Thịt cá mai vắt thật ráo sau khi ngâm vào giấm, sau đó bóp với các loại gia vị như bột ngọt, đường, chanh, tỏi, ớt, đậu phụng rang, rau thơm thái nhỏ, chuối chát non, khế xắt lát, nước mắm ngon, thế là được món gỏi cá. Gỏi ăn với bánh tráng nướng hoặc cuốn với bánh tráng mỏng, ngon vô cùng. 






Các loại nghêu sò ốc hến thì nhiều vô số kể như nghêu, hàu, vẹm, seo, sò huyết, sò lông, sò điệp… ốc hương, ốc nhảy, ốc bàn tay… nướng mỡ hành, nướng bơ rất ngon. Mực thì hấp gừng, nướng muối ớt, nướng sa tế… Còn có tôm hấp, tôm xóc tỏi, rang me và nướng… 




Ở con đường dọc bờ biển có rất nhiều quán hải sản ngon và rất bình dân, đa dạng cho sự chọn lựa của bạn. 

_Nguồn Nhatrangcity_



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## thuty

Nhìn thèm nhỏ dãi, ặc ặc

----------


## sunoi

Gọi tất cả các mon trên thì hết khoảng bao tiền zậy  :Frown:

----------


## damvanhuong

nhìn thèm quá trời

----------

